# MS to Laid-off Workers: You owe us money!



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

What a joke!
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/business/Microsoft-to-Laid-Off-Workers-You-Owe-Us-Money.html

I say:

Former or current Windows Millenium Edition users to Microsoft: Billy, you owe us money! (or at least, an apology)


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I think those who have been unfortunate enough to have lost their jobs - and been overpaid - should say the $$ was received in good faith & has been spent. They should offer to repay it at $1.00 per month.
It does beg the question: What program was used to calculate their severance pay??!! Was the prog written by someone about to be sacked??!!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Mistakes happen. I think they're being put through the wringer for nothing.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

M$ has enough money to let them keep the overpayment of the severance. Severance counts as income, so those people will have to deal with that at tax time. 

Peace...


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I was recalling an old piece of my employer's pay system, suffice to say ... old!!
Oh well ... times do change.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

M$ is revoking its request they return the money - its in the news.

-- Tom


----------

